# Alt for PF5102 transistor on Woodpecker?



## danotaipano (Jan 20, 2020)

This transistor is obsolete. Putting together my BOM on Digikey and looking for an alternate part. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 20, 2020)

2n5457/58 or J201s. You might have to go the way of SMD MMBF5457/58/201 and an adapter board. MPF4393 might work too.


----------



## danotaipano (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I'll check those out. So far this is the closest replacement I have found that is active is this: PN4393 TRA

Parameters are pretty close without looking at the datasheets closely.


----------



## eaglehat (Jan 21, 2020)

I’m guessing you’re probably trying to avoid making separate orders, but thought I’d mention that they have them at Small Bear for 50¢ a piece.


----------



## danotaipano (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks, yeah, I was trying to avoid multiple shipping charges to Canada but maybe I will see if I can order everything I need from Small Bear.


----------



## danotaipano (Jan 21, 2020)

I ended up ordering from Small Bear and as expected shipping to Canada was $$ (and still have import tax to look forward to). Thanks for the assist, next time I will probably assess part availability prior to choosing a board and at least factor that cost in.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 21, 2020)

DigiKey has the SMD mmbf4393 and adaptor boards if you’re comfortable micro soldering


----------



## danotaipano (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks, I would classify my soldering skills as a work in progress but thanks for the direction. Maybe in six months I'll be up for that.


----------



## BlackNinja (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi all !
Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead but I thought that some input might be appreciated for the next guy having trouble with PF5102s.
I've been sent a faulty PF and managed to get a 2N5457 in replacement and it works just fine  Don't know if it's "identical" soundwise, but the job is done well and that's all I'm asking.
Cheers !


----------



## Culprit (Sep 20, 2020)

I am new to the JFET substitution game, but, can anyone see a reason why a J113 would not work?


----------

